# Antec A20 Haetsink Review



## $ingh (Jun 21, 2013)

*Introduction
*
Antec mostly known for its top notch power supplies and cases have a wide range of products which include some media components and cooling solution too.  Today we will be looking at one of the Antec’s new series of low noise CPU coolers i.e. Antec A20 Air Cooler. Antec A20 is designed with whisper-quiet liquid state bearing fan that works with the case's airflow to effectively force out the heat generated by the processor and the rubber fan grommets to reduce vibration.


*Features
*
• Innovative Cartoon Style
• Bigger Aluminum Base
• Easy-installation
• Multi-angle installation


*Specifications
*
• Net Weight: - 290g
• Unit Dimensions: - 66 (L) x87 (W) x115 (H) mm
• Copper heat pipes: - 2 x 6mm
• Fan Dimension: - 80 x80 x25mm
• Fan spindle bearing: -Liquid State Bearing
• Fan Speed: -2200RPM
• Noise : - <25dba
• CFM: - 36
• Sockets Compatible: - Intel LGA 1366/1155/1156/775 and AMD FM1/AM2/AM2+/AM3


*Preview*

With a nice color combination Antec uses a small packing with a cartoon character on the front of the box.

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/637/ssp8.jpg​
This is what from the back box looks like.

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/8504/aby.jpg​
One side of the box contains some shots of line diagram of the cooler.

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5184/o3w3.jpg​
While other side reveals up the specifications and CPU compatibility list with different sockets.

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/327/oup7.jpg​
Below are some accessories that comes along with Antec A20 Cooler. 

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/5418/23x9.jpg​
The Antec A20 heatsink packs with two 6mm u shaped heatpipes, According to the specifications, it measures 66(L)x87(W)x115(H)mm and weighs 290 grams , with a 80mm PWM fan.

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/138/j3uv.jpg​
At the base of the Antec A20, the heatpipes are exposed in order to make direct contact with the CPU. The Cooler comes with a pre-applied layer of thermal compound.

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/5403/7fcw.jpg​
There is an option to install additional 80mm fan at the back for push-pull configuration in order to get better performance.

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/9740/yid9.jpg​
Instead of fan clips Antec used rubber fan grommets which help to reduce the vibration.  

*img802.imageshack.us/img802/7639/0s02.jpg​


*Test Setup and Testing Methodology
*
•    AMD ATHLON II X4 635
•    GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-SP2
•    G-SKILL RIPJAWS 2GB @1600MHZ 
•    WESTERN DIGITAL 1.5TB
•    ANTEC A20
•    CORSAIR AX1200i 


*Software Used
*
•    OCCT 4.3.2
•    HARDWARE MONITOR
•    CORE TEMP
•    CPUID


For comparison I used Amd stock cooler, Deepcool Gammaxx 200 and Cooler master TX-3.


*Methodology*


Before proceeding next I would like to explain the testing method and the steps taken to draw out final temperature, all the testing is done outside the cabinet as it makes easier to change and mount the Heatsinks while testing. Testing of the each heatsink will consist of loading the processor at stock speed using occt CPU test for around 20 minutes. The load temperatures and idle temps are recorded using software Hardware Monitor and Core temp.

Room Temperature maintained @30c uses Air Conditioner; all the Heatsinks will be using the same thermal interface material i.e Deepcool Z5.

*Test Results
*

Stock clocks @2.9GHz

*Amd Stock Cooler*


*img442.imageshack.us/img442/2657/hzn4.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/1006/wae8.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/1565/y8kk.jpg​

*Antec A20*


*img824.imageshack.us/img824/9405/lg66.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3048/fvqs.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3748/y94f.jpg​
*Deepcool Gammaxx200*


*img694.imageshack.us/img694/1305/irts.jpg

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/4098/yjpc.jpg

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7286/2q38.jpg​

*Cooler Master TX-3*


*img811.imageshack.us/img811/5732/s53f.jpg

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/3250/k2ju.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8497/nhj2.jpg​
*Temperature Graph*

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/9882/1geb.jpg

 *img21.imageshack.us/img21/2223/5b3l.jpg​
*Final Thoughts
*
Users looking for a better heatsink than a stock or a heatsink that can fit in their HTPC case they can consider Antec A20 cooler. Antec A20 is available in the market for around rs700. The cooler maybe not build for Overclocking, but if you want a quiet CPU cooler that fits a narrow budget to keep your CPU cool and quiet the Antec A20 will be a good option.


*The Good 
*
Price
Easy installation 
Build quality

*The Bad*

Noisy Fan



_*Specially Thanks to Antec for providing the review Sample.*_


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Use smaller pics man.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I expect a review of antec c20,a40 together with hyper tx3 evo

I expect a review of antec c20,a40 together with hyper tx3 evo


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 2, 2013)

Your review is flawed as always. You chose not to learn anything from what cranky from TE forums has told you, haven't you? Even Digit's editor gave a piece of his mind in that TPC 812 review which you posted in TDF long time back, but I guess some people just want to do that purposely.

#1. 


$ingh said:


> Antec A20 is designed with whisper-quiet liquid state bearing fan that works with the case's airflow to effectively force out the heat generated by the processor and the rubber fan grommets to reduce vibration.





$ingh said:


> *The Bad*
> 
> Noisy Fan.


Make up your mind what it is. 'Whisper silent' or 'Noisy' fan. Just because a brand calls it whisper quiet doesn't mean you should use the same, unless its factually proven. That's the point of being a reviewer, not to be a billboard or a PR promotional tool for whatever gains, but for the people. 

#2.
So, let me get this right... you're using your air conditioner as an sensor for the room's ambience????

#3. 


$ingh said:


> Before proceeding next I would like to explain the testing method and the steps taken to draw out final temperature, all the testing is done outside the cabinet as it makes easier to change and mount the Heatsinks while testing. Testing of the each heatsink will consist of loading the processor at stock speed using occt CPU test for around 20 minutes. The load temperatures and idle temps are recorded using software Hardware Monitor and Core temp.



You're using an open ended system to test CPU coolers? Wrong move. The idea is to put it inside a case and see how it performs well in a fixed ambience. The idea is to simulate an end user's closed ended system so that the air flow is directed from a particular source and heat being put up by other components within the case, especially with a GPU. A reviewer should be doing these tests, no matter how redundant and silly you may find it, because you'll never know what flaws you may find. 

#4. 


$ingh said:


> There is an option to install additional 80mm fan at the back for push-pull configuration in order *to get better performance*.


Wrong! Not all coolers can benefit from push pull configuration. At times it makes things worse than good, irrespective of the fan type/bearing/CFM/blade type/TDP, etc.

#5.


$ingh said:


> At the base of the Antec A20, the heatpipes are exposed in order to make direct contact with the CPU. The Cooler comes with a pre-applied layer of thermal compound.





$ingh said:


> ....all the Heatsinks will be using the same thermal interface material i.e Deepcool Z5.


I am assuming you have removed the thermal paste, despite the fact that you haven't posted the picture of the base after removing the thermal paste. Then again the testing method itself is wrong so all is wasted, including the ones tested before.

and while we're at it:

#6.


$ingh said:


> At the base of the Antec A20, *the heatpipes are exposed in Order to make direct contact with the CPU.*




Direct heatpipe?
Well, you should have posted the pictures of the base when you put the pictures on the review (you can still do that, but jduging on your past across multiple forums, a suspicion will be there whether or not you have wiped the thermal paste and deepcool Z5. Then again, there's nothing wrong in testing with the pre-applied thermal paste as people will know how good or bad it is).

And are you sure the copper pipes are directly exposed? Because judging by the pictures in Antec India's website, there seems to be a aluminium base just below the heatpipes:
*i.imgur.com/rIzHmGF.jpg

besides, now why would a company not advertise these as direct heatpipe???

FYI, Antec clearly mentions that it uses aluminum base, and the heatpipes are not exposed to make a direct contact. Infact, you've mentioned it in a review yourself:


$ingh said:


> • Innovative Cartoon Style
> *• Bigger Aluminum Base*
> • Easy-installation
> • Multi-angle installation



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! 


#7. 
Have you bothered asking if these are meant for CPUs upto a particular TDP? Yes, it is important!

And things have escalated to a point where some marketing managers, PRs and even distris (in situations for products where there's no management presence in India) handling multiple brands are getting a pressure from their higher ups, directly pointing to what you do for Corsair and Antec, who by the way hired the same PR agency run by a man whom I did have a respect for until the series of incidents that happened in the previous year where I was called as a brand basher because of the cons I highlighted.... and probably because I refused to do review for Corsair Dominator platinum kits 'exclusively' only if I don't compare it with any memory kits 'because it is not meant for it' and only if I do synthetic bencharms....which you did do a review of it, BTW. I still have that email with me where they've asked me to do that.... and the interesting conversation between me, the audio contributor and both the PR agents from that agency.

You're doing this for what? Freebies? Getting samples in your hands? lulz? Oh, Dude!!! The cake is a lie!!!111

Last warning to you and those people: Damage the forums where people like me have worked tirelessly hard and I will put out the entire truth, including the part where they've mentioned a reviewer's name from a publication where he changed something after they had a talk with him (relating to a flash drive review...I don't think he works for digit btw).

Digit Editorial may or may not do anything about it as it may pinch their potential to get advertisement revenues from them, but my presence is there in other forums as well, and I have all the email, telephone and meeting conversations and the mails that you've sent to people out there.

A very strong impression is made that the PR agency with Corsair and Antec have been telling to other people that I destroy brands just because I highlight cons and I refused to sell out my readerbase. 

To the PRs: I am still being professional by not putting up those evidence of unethical behaviour of misleading people in our community and despite your PR agency are trying to tarnish my name and my hardwork in being honest, but if you mislead people again then I will be forced to do things to protect the forums and the readerbase. You guys are Tier 1 brands. What's wrong with you people???

P.S.: Its heatsink, Not 'haetsink".


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ Nicely said. 
I really appreciate your effort to run everything as clean as possible - regardless how small that nationally is.

I thought that these *promotional descriptions* of different products have been stopped, but it is not.
PRs, distributors or whatever agencies give or product for review to reviewers should understand that these nuisances would do nothing but to hurt brand image nationally or sometimes even globally, because forums like think-digit's forum and other forums where he is posting these are visible from anywhere.
Moreover cheap marketing tactic should end somewhere. I don't know or don't bother to know who is promoting or backing up this $ingh guy, but I'm sure that as a result of these *promotional descriptions* in reputed tech forums in India, more websites will pop-up with their own *promotional descriptions* just to get some possible freebies.
And the worst part is the fact that anyone with technical knowledge about concerned parts who goes through these kind of *promotional descriptions* would understand that people like _$ingh_ do these for freebies, which globally exposes the cheap mentality of some Indians. Here the the concerned persons are the reviews and the consumers. Although I'm not sure but I think it must have some sort or negative or regressive impact on the tech-products available in India.

In my opinion, he crossed the line long ago and he should be kicked out from all leading tech forums in India ASAP so that he can't post these *promotional descriptions* anymore and hurt every concerned persons.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

@ *$ingh* - first try to learn how to write a good unbiased review instead of promoting the products of "some" manufactures and give the community "misleading" impression on some particular products and This is the not the first time you're doing this so everytime you do it for your own benefit instead of helping the community.

The Sorcerer has some valid points here and your silence proves your guilt. So from next time don't just post a review just for your own benefit and not care to answer the question the members ask after but first made up your mind if you really want to help the community and be a little regular on the other threads of the forum instead of just posting lame reviews and walk away.


----------

